
Tesla won’t be making 10kWh Powerwalls–it’s 7kWh batteries only, for now - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/03/tesla-wont-be-making-10kwh-powerwallsits-7kwh-batteries-only-for-now/
======
Someone1234
I'd recommend reading the article in this case. They make a very good argument
for why the 10 kWh version was inferior to the 7 kWh version.

I guess the larger one used a different type of battery?

~~~
mattdeboard
Yes right at the top of the article it describes the chemical differences.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting that they are not using a Lithium chemistry battery in these. I
was thinking they were just repackaging variants on the Model S battery pack.
Seems like a pretty simple plan to create an outer casing that hangs on the
wall for a "half pack" (35KWh?) from the 70KWh battery pack. Perhaps they are
getting better margins selling them attached to cars.

~~~
plorg
Maybe this is an opportunity to test out different battery chemistries that
may initially move into their cars. Alternately, the magnesium chemistry could
be cheaper than lithium but less energy-dense, hence not a great choice for
the cars. Or it could be inappropriate for vehicle use for a number of reasons
including safety, cycle lifespan, etc.

------
fractal618
I won't be making a snarky comment, for now.

------
sunstone
prediction - Tesla will be making 10kWh Powerwalls for solar storage after the
refresh this summer.

